# how to stop 10 mrh old puppy wanting to go out at 4am



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all
Hope some one can help
I've tried feeding at 4pm instead of 6 
No treats after 6 
He has an hour run in eve and has poo.
But still wakes me up at 4 for either a poo or wee 
Then goes back to bed. 
Why has this started to happen? 
Have I become lazy ! 

He's never had an accident but hope some one can give me some tips 
On how to stop it x 
Marzy


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Interesting, must be the Devon air! Until recently Izzy has had a wee every night on a training pad and rarely just did a poo on the floor. At about the time I changed her from Burns to Natural Instinct this stopped and now she goes through the night, she is 1 year old - so it could just be age. She eats at 6 pm and goes out for a wee at 10 pm. With the change in food she ewes and poos less often anyway. Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He just wants his Mommy Marzy, hope its just a blip.... how light is it in the room he sleeps cos dawn will be just about rising at 4... good enough reason to swap to NI as any other


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Boycie sleeps up with us now on his ownbed
But I've changed from puppy food to adult in last 10 days or so 
Maybe its that!! While we were waiting for ardentl grange to arrive I was mixing his food
With what I had left from other dog!! Maybe its that cos normally he doesn't poo that much on arden ........
Really affecting my sleep
I do black out room 
It's also same down caravan and that's completely blackout
Ho hum
Just another hurdle to cross 
How's Karen?and how's cara? 
Mar


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

4am oops give your hubby a nudge and ask him to do the next let out. 

Eevee is up early each day, we have had 4am, 5.15am I think a lay in is 6.30am at the moment. 

Could it be the brighter mornings, food change, lets just hope it stops soon for you.

Hey my friends dog who is 11 years old has started doing the same thing but it is because my friend is pregnant and her dog can smell the changes in her, do you want to announce something Marcy  (I like baby news as much as puppy news) ha ha ha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great Marzy all good here, Hows Boycie other wise good I hope. I bet it is his food then, it may just take a little while to tolerate it or if you've enough puppy stuuf left maybe up the ratio a bit .... good luck, sllep well


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

What about if he has his dinner later ? He might last longer...
Scamp eats about 6.30 -7pm , bed about 11pm and then not out till 6.30 - 7am.
He does eat adult food tho, I wonder whether that takes longer to digest !
Perhaps when Boycie has got used to his new food he'll be sorted


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am crossing my fingers (paws) that Boycie is a good boy for his mummy tonight


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all 
Well Jo Jo the crossing if the fingers worked!! Thank-you xxxx think it was mixing his food or just a fluke...... 

Just gave hum arden for tea and took up water at 7 
He didn't have a ppoo on walk after tea and went out at 11 but didn't 
Get me up at 4 yeah!!! ...went out at 7 for wee and poo ....
So chuffed 
Marzy x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good stuuf x x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen 
Just goes to show anything can put them out of sync! 
Glad it was just a change of food thing! X x 
Marzy x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Marzy, Izzy and I are fine - shame about the pouring rain this morning - Izzy just stands looking up at the sky getting soaked! Glad Boycie is a good boy now - sleep is so needed! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

marzy said:


> Hi all
> Well Jo Jo the crossing if the fingers worked!! Thank-you xxxx think it was mixing his food or just a fluke......
> 
> Just gave hum arden for tea and took up water at 7
> ...


Great news Marzy.. good boy Boycie xxx

I (well my hubby actually) was up at 5am with Eevee but she is still very young and needs that early morning wee-wee ... I know it will get better for us (well hubby) as Oakley so chilled in the mornings these days xx ha ha ha .. I do get up sometimes ha ha ha .... I am ok at 6am, just not so good at 4am and 5am ....


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be. Having the same problem with Elliott! He'll hear hubby get up at 4 some days (grrr) and wake up as well. But in general, he's up at 5:30 which is WAY too early for me as I am a night owl. 
He eats around 6. Water is taken up around 7. Gets lots of exercise. But...I can't seem to keep him awake much past 8:30pm. He crashes!
Sleeps in his crate in our room with a blanket over it to block out light.
Any tips on how to get him to sleep in?

We're now waking him up before HE gets up and pushing the time back every 15 minutes. Tried this before and it started to work but then stopped. I'm getting very cranky. 

The GOOD news is, he is finally catching on to house training. You guys KNOW how hard THAT was.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi terry
Have you tried going gor a walk about 8ish and keeping them awake until bedtime?
Also black out the room so they don't know its morn
Boycie wouldn't settle until we let him sleep in our room.
His routine is up at 630/730 for a wee poo etc then back to bed for sleep until ee go work..
It's just perseverance really.... Boycie hit the teens at 9mth and was a terror but now he's 10mths he's calmed down again....
Funny little ways 
Hope I've been some help
Mar 
X


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mar, thanks. I am trying to keep him up later at night. I walk him around 8 or 9 pm and have the blanket on his crate- he's in our room. I wonder how much is habit. I may let him whine at 5:30 and see if he can hold it for another hour. My dream would be that he sleeps until 7:30, at least..

But he really does collapse in the early evening, so I do let him nap, then wake him up as best I can. Hope it's just a stage like everything else. Yawn.


----------

